# I'm new here!



## Horsesrawesome (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello I've been wanting to join a horse forum for awhile=] I chose this one, it looks awesome. I don't own a horse but I do ride! I ride Western. I've been riding since September


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Horsesrawesome (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you! How do you get an avvie? I want to upload a pic of me on a horse I ride at this place


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

Go to the UserCP on the top left and than click on Edit Avatar. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Horsesrawesome (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you! I'm on my laptop and the ones of me on the horse is on the desktop. I'll upload it later tonight=]


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

Your Welcome


----------



## Horsesrawesome (Mar 7, 2010)

I just remembered I had one pic of me on my laptop. I look horrible


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Horsesrawesome (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you, this forum is great for help.I wish I had a horse like most people on here


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey thee welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome to the forum  you should be able to learn plenty here


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome from CA!


----------

